# Haydn's L'isola disabitata



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

Any opinions? Until very recently I didn't even know any Haydn operas off the top of my head ... 

I just heard it (youtube) for the first time, with Norma Lerer, an Argentinian contralto (!). She has a very full voice with great legato and some nice higher notes ... and seems so comfortable in the middle of her voice that I don't know if I would call her a contralto or a lower mezzo. 

All in all, I found it a very pleasant short listen


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't heard this one yet. However I have his complete opera set from Dorati, so I'll take a listen soon and tell you what I think!


----------

